# relatives: sa



## Qcumber

Hello sa inyóng lahát.
 
I’d like to make relatives from the following sentences, and I find myself with the preposition *sa* dangling at the end of the relatives. So I have added the pronoun of the 3rd person. Are the resulting relatives correct?
 
1a) Mahílig siyá sa tugtóg.
= He was inclined to music.
1b) > tugtóg na siyá mahílig sa kaniyá
= music to which he was inclined 
 
2a) Hindî siyá mahílig sa tugtóg.
= He was not inclined to music.
2b) > tugtóg na hindî siyá mahílig sa kaniyá
= music to which he was not inclined 
 
3a) Mahílig siyá sa maráming bágay.
= He was inclined to many things.
3b) > maráming bágay na mahílig siyá sa kanilá
= many thing to which he was inclined
 
4a) Hindî siyá mahílig sa maráming bágay.
= He was not inclined to many things.
4b) > maráming bágay na hindî siyá mahílig sa kanilá
= many thing to which he was not inclined


----------



## moonshine

Hi  All your a sentences are correct but your b phrases are confusing and are not properly structured. "Mahilig sa kanya" would translate as something/someone inclined to him and not the other way around. I don't know if I get exactly what you're trying to form but I'll give it a shot...

1b) tugtog/tugtùgin na kanyang hilig= music that he likes 
or   tugtog/tugtùgin na hilig niya
or     tugtog/tugtùgin kung saan siya mahilig = music to which he likes

2b) tugtog/tugtùgin na kanyang di (shortened version of hindi) hilig = music that he doesn't like
or   tugtog/tugtùgin na hindi niya hilig
or     tugtog/tugtùgin kung saan siya hindi mahilig = music to which he doesn't like

3b) maraming bagay na kanyang hilig/mga bagay na kanyang hilig
or   maraming/mga bagay na hilig niya
or     maraming/mga bagay kung saan siya mahilig

4b) maraming/mga bagay na kanyang di hilig
or   maraming/mga bagay na hindi niya hilig
or     maraming/mga bagay kung saan siya hindi mahilig

I hope that helps


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Hi  All your a sentences are correct but your b phrases are confusing and are not properly structured. [...]or maraming/mga bagay kung saan siya hindi mahilig


Yes your help is quite precious, Moonshine. Thanks a lot.  
So the relative pronoun is *kung saán*. If you remember we already saw it in another context.
What is "*hílig*" in the relatives "*na hílig niya*" and "*na dî niyá hílig*"? Is it a verb?


----------



## moonshine

na hilig niya = that he likes
na di niya hilig = that he doesn't like

Yes, hilig is used as a verb in the phrases


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> na hilig niya = that he likes
> na di niya hilig = that he doesn't like
> Yes, hilig is used as a verb in the phrases


If the verbal were fully reconstructed, would it be *nahíhílig *or *hiníhílig*?
1) tugtúgin kung saán hiníhílig niyá
2) tugtúgin kung saán (hin)dî hiníhílig niyá
3) tugtúgin kung saán nahíhílig niyá
4) tugtúgin kung saán (hin)dî niyá nahíhílig


----------

